# Johannesburg Stock Exchange



## CamerDr (Jul 29, 2011)

Dumela to all,

I would like to find out if anyone has any idea on what is needed for one to invest in the JSE. 

Thx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Money!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Domela Hokaai!
find a broker or speak to your bank who will recommend one in their Investment division.
they will open a deposit account for you and either buy what you wish (subject to whatever minimums they work to) or advise you depending on the risk profile you wish to follow.
If malema gets his way, mining shares will be very cheap shortly.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi CamerDr, 

If you'll be conducting your own equity research you'll find this blog helpful. I've recently branched out into researching Sub-Saharan Africa equities and the blog has saved me a lot of time and frustration.

investinginafrica.net - | investinginafrica.net |


----------



## CamerDr (Jul 29, 2011)

Thx for the link. I will work on it and see what lies within.



BJ100 said:


> Hi CamerDr,
> 
> If you'll be conducting your own equity research you'll find this blog helpful. I've recently branched out into researching Sub-Saharan Africa equities and the blog has saved me a lot of time and frustration.


----------

